# Pike or Lyrik?



## comtn (Jan 23, 2018)

Looking to upgrade the revelation rc on my '18 comp carbon. Would a 160mm pike or lyrik be best? The lyrik I would set at 170 most likely but axle to crown is 21mm on the lyrik more so it will chopper it out some. Thoughts?


----------



## dkw (Jan 14, 2018)

You might consider the 160mm ohlins. I went with the coil version ( they come in air too). Yes, a little more expensive than other forks but it's the best upgrade I've ever done to any mountain bike and well worth the price.


----------



## dfriz (Feb 17, 2010)

Get My New Toy 2moro 18 Kenevo can't wait to try out the Lyrik $ Ohlins


----------



## BeanMan (Jul 6, 2006)

MRP Ribbon


----------



## Maintainer (Jan 5, 2006)

I contacted MRP about using one of their forks on my Turbo Levo and they do not recommend any of their forks to be use on an e-mtb.


----------



## comtn (Jan 23, 2018)

I went with a 29 lyrik 160. I wanted to keep the offset the same at 51mm but didn't realize the axle to crown increased 19mm 552 to 171. I may put a 150mm air shaft in it to lower it 10. For now I am going to run 30% sag, lower the bars on the stem, and see how it feels. The problem with a 160 27.5 lyrik is the offset is 42mm shortening the wheel base....


----------

